# Valve Clearance on Honda em7000is



## tperk100 (Jul 14, 2013)

I have 40 hours and 3 years on my em7000is gen. Decided to finally service it. Got questions about valve clearance. The Service manual says to "line up the horizontal line on the rotor with the rib on the fan cover"..........done. This is supposed to be TDC. Now there is supposed to be some clearance between the rocker arm and the valve. I had NONE! 

Manual specifies .15 and .20 mm for IN and EX. I do not know which valve is which so I decided to set both to .18mm. In order to get .18 mm I had to turn the rocker arm pivot for each valve about 2-3 full revolutions!!!! 

I have not started the gen yet. Am charging battery as I write this. Am curious to know if having to make such a radical adjustment is expected / unusual / typical.....or have I done something wrong? I am not a real mechanic....just sort of a general handyman.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

How much adjustment needs to be made to the valves depends on the amount of hours on the unit along with when they were adjusted last and how well the unit is maintained/ operated for example if the unit has several hundred hours on it and the valves haven't been adjusted in that time they will require significantly more turns of the adjustment nuts to bring them to specs. As for which spec is which I couldn't say but with many engines the exhaust valve requires slightly more clearance than the intake due to the difference in operating temps between the two


----------



## tperk100 (Jul 14, 2013)

tractornut said:


> How much adjustment needs to be made to the valves depends on the amount of hours on the unit along with when they were adjusted last and how well the unit is maintained/ operated for example if the unit has several hundred hours on it and the valves haven't been adjusted in that time they will require significantly more turns of the adjustment nuts to bring them to specs. As for which spec is which I couldn't say but with many engines the exhaust valve requires slightly more clearance than the intake due to the difference in operating temps between the two


The gen has only 40 hours on it and I had to INCREASE the clearance.....not decrease it. In another forum, I was told that this should not have been the case. I am kind of baffled.


----------



## Romore (Dec 18, 2012)

When you line the mark up with the rib, ensure the piston is on the compression stroke, not the exhaust. With the valve cover off and the spark plug removed, watch the valves. The exhaust will be closing as the intake opens at the top of the exhaust stroke. Note which one is doing what to determine which is which. Rotate the engine one full revolution to reach TDC on the compression stroke, turn about 1/8 more then adjust the valves.


----------



## tperk100 (Jul 14, 2013)

I gave up on the rotor line and used my screwdriver in the plug hole to find TDC. Very Interestingly, the rotor line was nowhere in sight!!!

Then realized I had made an error in valve adjustment. Made correct adjustment, started up, and ran great. Ran it for 30 min.

Thanks to all.


----------



## Mpollock (Feb 25, 2013)

Glad you were able to sought out the problem; I work with this stuff and still had no idea what to tell you short of giving me a look at it!


----------

